# My goat has scabs on his body. WHAT DO I DO!!!



## Owen (Sep 28, 2017)

So my two seven month weathers have scabs on their face back and neck that are about the size of the end of a pencil. They don’t seem to itch at all and are acting normal. Any idea what it is?


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 28, 2017)

Sounds like either mites or lice... Providing a picture is a huge help in trying to help determine what you're dealing with. Greetings and welcome to BYH. There's quite a bit of info on either pest in the various animal threads. you can do a search by term and hopefully pull up posts with pictures, descriptions, recommendations, etc. Browse around and make yourself at home.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 28, 2017)

Look up pictures of sore mouth. Does it look similar?


----------



## Owen (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Owen (Sep 29, 2017)

Green Acres Farm said:


> Look up pictures of sore mouth. Does it look similar?


No not really. The scabs on them are smaller


----------



## lalabugs (Sep 29, 2017)

Can you get a not close up of the goats face? Possibly mites, it's really hard to tell.


----------



## Owen (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for the help everyone! But we have now figured out that it was wood ticks burowing into the skin.


----------

